# A Bit More "No Redemption"



## Sukerkin (Apr 30, 2011)

I can't find the thread I intially linked these chaps in so I have shamelessly made another :O.

It's still a great shame that the band has not got wider exposure than they have but at least there are positive signs with their tunes being used in movies and documentaries:

[yt]sL83P9peVWI[/yt]

Be warned that the quality of this file is not as good as some of their more recent stuff - James has learned an awful lot more about sound and video editing and compilation over the past three years .


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 30, 2011)

Probably one of my favourites of theirs:

[yt]6spGXJzoArY[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 30, 2011)

[yt]b2zRUcFXsbE[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 30, 2011)

Here they are playing at my missus's birthday ... whose that long haired gawper standing with his back to the camera and getting in the way :angel:?







In fact, isn't he playing air guitar?!  get back to the 70's hippy! :lol:


----------



## Sukerkin (May 11, 2011)

Not "No Redemption" but the same core duo in their Thornleaf Collective guise:

[yt]p4MhTQkvdWs[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 7, 2011)

They did it to me again!  Got dragged out of the audience to play along to an improvised Sweet Home Alabama rendition :lol:. 

I am going to have to start taking my guitar with me if they are going to do this to me every time I go to see them .

My missus (of course!) snagged some video on her phone of the ensuing debacle {double blush}







Good lord mate!  Crack a smile for crying out loud - it's rock 'n' roll :lol:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 7, 2011)

As I mentioned before, these fellows play as No Redemtpion and Thornleaf.  Given the vast numbers of bands in the world these days, it is no surprise that there are other bands of the same name, which might make searching for their stuff on-line a hit-or-miss affair.

So here is a link where you can have a listen to more of their Thornleaf stuff (or even buy some if you're feeling flush) :

http://www.myspace.com/thornleaflive/music/playlists/thornleaf-s-playlist-33515

And a tiny sample of their No Redemption work:

http://www.myspace.com/0redemption


----------



## granfire (Jun 7, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> They did it to me again!  Got dragged out of the audience to play along to an improvised Sweet Home Alabama rendition :lol:.
> 
> I am going to have to start taking my guitar with me if they are going to do this to me every time I go to see them .
> 
> ...



LOL, got you good! ^_^

I <3 your missus!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 6, 2011)

Was doing a bit of link-surfing and found this new video for one of my favourite songs by these very talented people:

[yt]CGxC-AakYM0[/yt]


----------



## granfire (Jul 6, 2011)

UNCLE


Ok, I subscribed!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's one penned by Mr. Paul Heeley that was used in the film The Hollow:

[yt]KqTght2T_b4[/yt]

Altho' it's no secret that I think that Gemma's voice is something truly special, Paul carries a pretty good tune too


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 30, 2011)

This ones only just appeared on YouTube - I saw a sneak preview around the beginning of the year but didn't want to break 'confidentiality' until the film was out.  This is a song from the the film "The Stone".  A bit too 'thrash' for my tastes but it won the approval of the film makers, which is what matters .

Oh and, yes, that is all done with Gemma's natural voice - I keep telling you she's fabulous :lol:.

[yt]22Bn4cQVQ8w[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 30, 2011)

And an 'acoustic' live version of Dawn done for Mindscape TV:

[yt]kLoTCU_rSI4[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 7, 2011)

Found another recent trove of videos by No Redemption put together for film projects.  Now I know why we haven't seen much of James and Gemma recently ... they've been busy .

[yt]9q07_oB4gWo[/yt]

I have to say the video for this is not really to my tastes (clearly I'm getting old ) but I love the song.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh my!  As I said it's been a few months since we had James and Gemma round for dinner ... looks like they're rubbing shoulders with people far more famous than me and Shel at present :lol:.

[yt]TLxhZsAkjG0[/yt]


----------



## Carol (Oct 7, 2011)

Good stuff.   I dig 'em


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 7, 2011)

This one is somewhat 'dark', being essentially about what you would do if you had only an hour to live - or at least that's the premise of the film it's in:

[yt]q5UP0bc6BOY[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 14, 2012)

Time for a bump on this one I reckon - after all I've been mumbling on about music recently so no harm in bringing some good stuff back into the forum light once more .


----------

